# How not to launch a boat



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Just another...*

If you're stupid enough to launch in the surf, a large boat, you deserve salt water in your little SUV! There are hundreds of videos, of idiots, launching in the surf!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Their question: Will you back your truck way up into the surf to try to pull me out of the ocean?
My answer: No


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

And the story goes something like this....three brothers from Quebec, Dumb, Dumber, and Dumbest decided it was time to go for a boat ride, so they.......Haha....too much


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

My father in law ran a marina years ago on Lake Livingston and the best entertainment was at the boat ramp on holiday weekends  PRICELESS!!!!!


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

I can't believe how inconsiderate the guy is who is filming the video. He didn't even offer to help. I assume they were trying launch that beast in Lake Ontario. I hear that getting 6" of water inside your Expedition really increases the resale value. Hat's off to the geniuses that tried to play "Mr. Rescue". I was waiting for a Subaru Outback to show up and try to pull them all out. Everyone in Canada has a Subaru right? A Subaru, a flannel shirt and a pound of circle bacon sitting in the freezer eh?


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

I thought they were building a truck fishing pier


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

How about the two pics below, not good at all!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Couldn't help but notice they all spoke French.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

OK, the guy with the whaler, What the............? I can see sliding back on the ramp, forgetting to put the emergency brake on, whatever, but head first? Interesting.
BB


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

When my wife was a teenager, her dad's Suburban stalled while trying to launch their boat at Livingston. Important note; do not ask the teenaged brand new driver to hop in and pop the hood release. It looks like the parking brake release. My wife's most vivid memory is watching the purses of her mom and sisters floating inside the truck.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Canucks... shaking my head


----------



## Gatorbait#1 (Feb 12, 2014)

It's the new style, head first down the ramp is the easiest way. You don't have to worry about hitting the ramp crooked, or loading the boat after launching it.


----------

